# How do you find out about natural killer cells?



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Just curious to know - how do you find out about these?  Are there any tell tale signs?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No telltale signs, need to have blood tests to detect.

Ruth


----------

